# KAVA



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, I’ve been reading a lot about Kava lately. I’ve also read that it can cause liver damage, but this depends on where the plant is grown and so forth.

So I am wondering has anyone here actually tried it? Where can I get the “good” kind of Kava? And what are the side effects if any?

Also is it better to take the powder or capsules?

Thanks for your help
Melissa


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

I've tried it but it didn't seem to do much (maybe it has been too low dosage) but i would probably try to experiment some more with if it was more easily available in my country. Some sideeffects should be kind of a numb tounge and lips and i did notice it but it wasn't any problem. Good luck trying it out.


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks I will try researching a little more


----------



## kaila (Jan 10, 2007)

It's illegal in most European countries, so I wouldn never try it!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I just bought some kava pills on ebay, and ill probablly get them in 3-4 days. Ill tell you if they work or not.


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

Kava is used by some steroid users to prevent "roids rage" ....so it might be effective. type in kava in a steroid forum and i would assume you would find many users and their experiences. I'm sure you can also find good advise on what type is best and safest.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

from my own experience don't expect any miracles. i've used the stuff a fair bit ... it does reduce anxiety slightly for me. to get any real effects i have to take approx. 5 times what is recommended on the bottle and then it makes me so sleepy i have to drink coffee all day to stay productive.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I've tried kava kava, even though im 16 and you have to be 18. I don't think you have to worry about the liver damage thing, not only is it very rare, but the few people who took it were also taking other medication associated with liver damage. Studies have even shown that even high doses did not cause liver damage (of course you should be careful with the dosage anyway). I felt anxious and took one Liquid Phyto-caps kava pills and i think it did help me. Although I still felt the surges of adrenaline and tingling in my hands, I did not find my voice "choked" and shaky like the day before, and I was chuckling a bit and feeling in a more positive mood. But this was just from taking it once. If you take it 2-3 times a day for a little while, I think it should help you. (I cant take that much, Im too young


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

I've taken alot of Kava in many different forms, straight from freshly pounded root, powder, gel caps, extract, and a pill form. And basicly i've found other than tasting like one of the most horrible things in the world it's not much use as an SA drug.

The only times I ever felt like it helped with SA was after doing it all evening and then it's a very nice relaxing euphoric feeling, but that was only with really good kava root.

The extracts et cetera seem to just give me stomach pains.

But hey I wouldn't worry about your liver, the main reason that is a warning at all is that a study in germany harvested the plant wrong when making kava extract. And thusly gave people in the study liver problems.


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 8, 2007)

Kava did not work for me either.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It's hard to find a serious high potency kava in capsule form. Your best bet is to get loose leaf tea with minimal processes and start out with a small amount till you feel it's affects. It does work but potency is key. I haven't found a capsule form that has done anymore then a placebo effect for me.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

What about kava kava drops?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: KAVA*



xLonewolf said:


> What about kava kava drops?


No better then capsules IMO.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> It's hard to find a serious high potency kava in capsule form.


:agree If you want to try kava, spend $20 to order some ground kava from a company in hawaii or the south pacific and be sure to prepare it the traditional way.

kava in capsule form is simply a marketing gimmick and it's worthless. Don't take "kava pills" and decide that kava doesn't work.

I ordered melomelo kava from vanuatu from Kule'a Farm Kava Co. through Amazon.com. There are lots of different varieties available online and their smell and taste vary. Be sure to get a strainer bag!!

AFAIK, liver damage is only a concern if you consume the wrong parts of the plant. Buy from a reputable dealer who knows what they're doing, and you won't have to worry.



saint liebowitz said:


> tasting like one of the most horrible things in the world


:lol I remember thinking the same thing. Now I love the bitter sweetness, although it still makes me gag from time to time...


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

People, all you need is to go to your local health food store and look for a herbal tincture (or capsule) Phyto-Proz Supreme by the company Gaia Herbs. Not only does it have Kava Kava, it has St. John's Wort, Passion Flower, and a bunch of adaptogens.

http://www.gaiaherbs.com/product.php?id=37


----------

